# Graphics Contest #36 - Stumfy - Baby Theme



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanx so much for veryone who voted! 


Graphic Contest rules

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Stumfy must remain the focus of the graphic. The theme of this competition is a baby theme!

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until March 8th, 12:00 am GMT (two weeks).

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are received before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user, please!

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. It's just not nice.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.

Have fun and lots of creativity!










We had this adorable kitty a couple of years ago and since I found out today my best friend's pregnant, why not a baby theme.  

Edited by Kitkat


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Cute kitten, this should be fun! Is this a boy or a girl baby?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

:heart I want Stumfy!! How precious...I love that little face!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes Stumfy's cutch a cutie pie. She's a little baby girl.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:heart


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I think I have a little too much fun on this and went crazy :lol: :


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Des, is that a soother in Stumfy's mouth? :lol: That's clever, and cute!

I found this theme a bit challenging (not complaining) but quite original! Also one of the cutest kittens I've seen.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

great work all! I will learn how to do this! ...my try


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

*OMG!!* What an amazing works of art!! It doesn't seem to be a hard theme for you, since you've all done an amazing job!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

horseplaypen said:


> Des, is that a soother in Stumfy's mouth? :lol: That's clever, and cute!


Correct :lol: , thanks


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, I guess time for posting all of your fab graphics is over.
Now, on to the voting! 
May the best graphic win! Good luck to everyone!


----------

